# 10, Male & Female, Springfield, MA, USA



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Country: United States of America
State/Region: Massachusetts
City/Town: East Longmeadow
Number of rats: 10
Gender: male and female
Age(s): currently 1 day
Name(s): none as of yet
Colours: mink, black, possibly blue
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: unexpected litter, more rats than I can take in 
Temperament: friendly, playful
Medical problems: unknown as of yet
Will the group be split: yes
Transport available: maybe
Other: Updates in the days, weeks to follow
Preferred donation: promise of a good home


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Newborns in Western Massacusetts*

http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=2370.html

Be sure to follow the forums guidelines on posting in this section. The mods will ask you to change it once they see it isn't in the posted in the format described in the link above.

Just trying to help ya out Twitch, I know you said you've been very busy lately... LOL


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Newborns in Western Massacusetts*

All fixed. My bad.


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Country: United States of America
State/Region: Massachusetts
City/Town: East Longmeadow
Number of rats: 10
Gender: male and female
Age(s): currently 17 days
Name(s): none as of yet
Colours: black self, mink berkshire, black berkshire
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: unexpected litter, more rats than I can take in 
Temperament: friendly, playful
Medical problems: none
Will the group be split: yes
Transport available: no
Other: Updates in the days, weeks to follow
Preferred donation: $5 per bub, expensive to raise


----------

